# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Հայտնի պատմությունը՝ ուրիշ հայացքով

## ivy

Եկեք ի վերջո փորձենք իրականացնել Հայկօ-ի առաջարկը  :Smile: 

Հիշեցնեմ՝ ինչի մասին էր խոսքը.



> Հենց նոր մտքովս մի հետաքրքիր բան անցավ. դեռ հում միտք ա, բայց միանգամից գրեմ: Ասենք՝ վերցնում եք ինչ-որ հայտնի գործ՝ լիքը հերոսներով-բանով, ու դրա միջի երկրորդական-ութերորդական ինչ-որ կերպարին ձեր ստեղծագործությունում դարձնում եք առանցքային կերպար կամ, ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, նույնիսկ POV: Ոնց որ արդեն ճանաչված (հնարովի) պատմությունը, հերոսներին ու հարաբերությունները ներկայացնում եք լրիվ ուրիշ ու նոր տեսանկյունից, ստիպում եք ուրիշ հայացքով նայել հայտնի փաստերին, ինչ-որ բան ավելացնում եք, ինչ-որ բան փոխում, արդյունքում՝ նույն setting-ում ստանում եք նոր գործ. կերպարներին ու իրադարձություններն էլ շատ բացատրել պետք չի լինի, որովհետև արդեն հայտնի կլինեն, կարելի կլինի կենտրոնանալ միայն էդ ալտերնատիվ հայացքի վրա:


Անում ենք հետևյալ ձևով:

Մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում՝ մինչև *մայիսի 31*-ի ավարտը, մասնակցել ցանկացողներն ինձ են ուղարկում մի ստեղծագործության անվանում, որը պատրաստվում են «նոր հայացքով» ներկայացնել: Յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է ընտրում իր ստեղծագործությունը, մեկ ընդհանուր գործ ընտրելու փոխարեն:
Հունիսի մեկին կտեղադրենք էն ստեղծագործությունների ցուցակը, որոնք «վերապատմվելու» են: Հեղինակների մասին ոչինչ չենք ասի:
Դրանից հետո գրանցված հեղինակներին կտրվի մոտ քսան օր ժամանակ՝ իրենց ընտրած ստեղծագործությունները նոր տեսքով ներկայացնելու համար: 
Կարող եք ընտրել ինչպես կարճ, այնպես էլ ծավալուն աշխատանքներ. կարևորը, որ դրանք հնարավորինս ճանաչված լինեն: 
Հունիսի վերջին աշխատանքները կտեղադրվեն համապատասխան թեմայում, և կբացվի քվեարկություն:
Ժամկետները դեռ մոտավոր են, և հնարավոր է, որ փոխվեն (երկարաձգվեն):

Լավ մտածեք, թե ինչ ստեղծագործություն եք ընտրում, որովհետև ընտրված գործերի ցուցակը ներկայացնելուց հետո (հունիսի 1-ին) ուրիշ ստեղծագործություն ընտրել չի կարելի: 
Բոլոր հեղինակների անունները կբացահայտվեն քվեարկության ավարտից հետո՝ ներառյալ նրանց անունները, ովքեր գրանցվել են, սակայն ինչ-որ պատճառով չեն կարողացել մասնակցել: Չուկի ասած՝ դրանք պարտվածներն են  :Jpit: 

Գրանցվել կարող եք էս պահից սկսած՝ ինձ ուղարկելով ձեր ընտրած ստեղծագործության անվանումը:

Թեման բաց է հարցերի ու քննարկումների համար:

----------

Arpine (27.05.2017), boooooooom (25.05.2017), Sambitbaba (24.05.2017), Smokie (05.06.2017), Աթեիստ (24.05.2017), Արէա (24.05.2017), Գաղթական (25.05.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (29.05.2017), Հայկօ (24.05.2017), Մուշու (24.05.2017), Նիկեա (25.05.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Որսկանի խոստովանությունը*
_(ըստ «Սուտլիկ որսկանի»)_

Մի օր սարից նոր էինք իջել, հոգնած-բեզարած նստել, դինջանում էինք, աշխարհքի դարդուցավիցն էինք խոսում, մին էլ էս մեր հարևան Համոն մի լավ առաջարկ արեց, թե բա՝ իմ լուսահոգի հորիցը մի քիչ թութուն ա մնացել մեր ամբարըմը, էն էլ ինչ թութուն…
Մի խոսքով, շատ չերկարացնեմ, էլ առիթը բաց չթողինք, ամենքս մի-մի չիբուխ վերցրինք, թութունից լցրեցինք, նստեցինք Համոյանց պատի տակի արևոտ քարերին ու էդ թութունի անմահական ծուխը երկինք հասցրինք: Համոյի մի մատ տղեն էլ առիթը բաց չթողեց ու մի երկու հատ հետներս փստացրեց: Թութուն եմ է ասել, ընտիր, չտեսնված մի բան, որ մեզ վիշապ դարձրեց, քթներիս մուխն ու ծուխը հանեց: 
Մեզ համար էդպես դինջ նստած՝ երկնքի ամպերի հաշիվն էինք անում, մին էլ մեր Համոյի քյոռփեն ասավ.
-Ի՞նչ եք պարապ նստել, եկեք գնանք որսի, մի ծիտ, մի նապաստակ էլ ա կխփենք, կուտենք, կկշտանանք:
Որոշեցինք, վեր կացանք, մի գերանդի ու մի մահակ վերցրինք, գնացինք որսի: Համոյի կնկա՝ Սաթենիկի մոտով կուզ ու կուզ գնացինք. թե տեսներ, բաններս բուրդ էր: Արտաշ պապի դռան մոտով սուս ու փուս գնացինք, թե չէ դա բերանբացների ցեղիցն ա, Սաթենիկին խաբար էր տալու: Երկար-բարակ գնացինք, աշխարհքեաշխարհք ընկանք, շատ գնացինք, թե քիչ, մենակ վերևն Աստված, ներքևն էլ՝ գեղամիջումը նստած բամբասանքչի պառավները կիմանան, վերջը հասանք ետ` Համոյանց տուն:
Սրանց օջախին մի մեծ թավա էր դրած, մեջն էլ՝ տապակած հավ, բայց էնքան մեծ էր, որ բադի կամ թեկուզ գոմեշի տեղ անց կկենար: Որոշեցինք կտրտել, ուտել: Մահակով փորձեցինք, փուստ գնաց, գերանդին քաշինք, էլի բան դուրս չեկավ, վերջը էս տնաշենի Համոն իրա խանչալը հանեց ու էնպես հո չտվեց հավի փափուկ մասին, որ խեղճ հավը թավայիցը թռա՜վ… Երևի հիմի բադերի երամին ա հասել: 
Հոյակապ որսը ձեռներիցս բաց թողինք, համա լավ էր՝ օջախի մի կռնին բրնձով փլավ էր դրած: Ամենքս մի գդալ առանք, սկսեցինք ուտել, մին էլ կողքներիս մի բան սկսեց շարժվել: Ասինք՝ կա-չկա մեր ղարիբ հավը հետ ա եկել: Մահակ ա, գերանդի ա, բան ա՝ վեր կալանք ու տուր թե կտաս դրա գլխին: Խեղճ հավը այսահարված սկսեց ծղրտալ, թե՝ ժողովուրդ, շուտ արեք, եկեք, հասեք, գող-ավազակները մորթում են ինձ: Պարզվեց՝ Համոյի՝ մի ոտը գերեզմանում, քոռացած պառավ զոքանչն էր: Մի էն տեսակ ղալմաղալ դրեց, որ աչքներս չթարթած՝ գեղի կեսը հավաքվեց գլխներիս՝ Սաթենիկի գլխավորությամբ: 
Էլ ինչ որս, էլ ինչ հաց ուտել: Սոված մնացինք՝ քիչ էր, սաղ գեղի առաջին էլ խայտառակ եղանք:
Հիմի որ մտածում եմ՝ ոնց որ դրուստ հեքիաթում լինեինք, համա հեքիաթների երեք խնձորի փոխարեն վերևից դագանակի երեք հարված իջավ (Սաթենիկն էր, բա էլ ո՞վ). մինը իրա խեղճուկրակ մարդու գլխին, մինը՝ Հյուդիի, մինն էլ՝ իմ բազմաչարչար գդակին… Դրանից հետո էլ բան չեմ հիշում… 
Հարգանքներով՝ ձեր խոնարհ ծառա Փստոյանց Չաչատուր, նույն ինքը՝ Չատի:
Ժողովուրդ ջան, համա ոնց քցում–բռնում եմ՝ էտ թութունի հետ մի բան էն չէր, երևի շատ էր հին, հը՞:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.07.2017), Smokie (12.07.2017), Աթեիստ (07.07.2017), Մուշու (08.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Կերպարանափողություն*
_(ըստ «Գիքորի»)_

Հազիվ մի տասներկու տարեկան կլինեի՝ հերս բերեց քաղաք: Հենց առաջին պատահած վաճառականի մոտ ծառա անցա: Ուրախ էի, որ կյանքս փոխվելու ա՝ գործ եմ անելու, փող եմ աշխատելու, բան եմ սովորելու, մի քանի տարուց էլ տունն եմ պահելու: 
Խազեինը վատ մարդ չէր, մեզ լավ ընդունեց, հյուրասիրեց, հորս էլ խոստացավ:
−	Դու տես ի՜նչ տղա եմ դարձնելու: 
Էնքան էլ հարուստ չէին, բայց ոչ էլ չքավոր ընտանիք էր: Նորմալ ապրում էին: Բայց կինը՝ էդ «խանում−խաթուն աղջիկ պարոնը» միշտ մի բանից դժգոհ էր, անընդհատ բողոքում էր:
−	Էս չունենք, էն չունենք, հազար բանի կարոտ ենք, դու էլ բռնել փողով ծառա ես բերել: Էն էլ ի՞նչ ծառա՝ գեղից եկած վայրենի: 
−	Բան չկա Նատո, հաստատ պետք կգա, բալքի ինքն էլ մի բան սովորի: Իրան էլ լավ լինի,− պատասխանում էր խազեինը:
Ինքը հազարից մեկ էր վրես գոռում ու առավել ևս չէր խփում: Երևում էր, որ գոհ ա աշխատանքիցս: Սովորաբար կերակրում էր՝ աղջիկ պարոնի փնթփնթոցներն էլ սեղանի մոտ նստած չլսելու էր տալիս՝ խուլուհամր էր դառնում: Երբեմն վարձի հետ մի քանի մանր−մունր բաներ էլ էր տալիս: 
Իսկ պառավ դեդին… իսկը ոնց որ նանիս լիներ: Բոլորին սիրում էր, բոլորն էլ իրան: Մենակ չար հարսն էր իրան թարս չափում  ամեն անգամ հանդիպելուց ու քիթը տնկում: Իսկ երբ դեդին ինձ մի թեթև օգնում էր, կամ ուղղակի հետս զրից անում, Աստված չտար հանկարծ աղջիկ պարոնը էդ կողմով անցներ ու մեզ տեսներ: Էնպե՜ս էր ֆշշացնում, վիրավորում երկուսիս էլ ու չանչ անելով՝ թողնում գնում: Շատ էի ուզում խազեինին պատմեի ոնց ա վարվում դեդիի հետ, բայց քյորփա էի՝ վախում էի: Իսկ դեդիին ուզած ժամանակս պատմում էի զանազան «արկածներիս»: Մեկ ծիծաղում էր, մեկ հանդիմանանքով, բայց բարությամբ ասում: 
−	Այ սնդիկ տղա, բա էդպիսի օյիններ էլ կխաղա՞ն:
***
Ժամանակը սկսեց արագ անցնել: Գնալով ավելի աչքաբաց էի դառնում, շատ բաներ սովորում, վարժվում էի: Մի օր խազեինի գործերն էլ սկսեցին լավանալ, սկսեց ավելի շատ փող աշխատել: Ինքս էլ էի ուրախացել՝ «համ կարող ա ռոճիկս մեծանա, համ էլ «տիկինը» իրա փնթփնթոցներով գլուխ չի տանի»: 
Էսպես մի ամիս անցավ՝ եկավ ռոճիկի օրը… չէր ավելացել: Մի քանի օրից էլ զգացի, որ խազեինը շուտ−շուտ ա սկսում ինձ սոված պահել, հետս էլ սկսել ա ուրիշ ձև խոսալ: Մի անգամ էլ, որ քոթակեց ստից բանի համար, էստեղ արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ էր: Դե էդպես էլ երևի պիտի լիներ՝ ես էլ հո էս տանի՞ց չեմ: Սկսեցի իրանից էլ վախենալ, ոնց որ աղջիկ պարոնից: Ոչ էլ կարայի գործից դուրս գայի՝ հորս հետ պայման էր կապել մի քանի տարվա: Մի խոսքով բազազը Արտեմը գազազեց, դառավ բռի ու ահավոր ժլատ, աղջիկ պարոնն էլ առաջվանից ավելի պահանջկոտ: Ո՜նց էի վախենում ու ո՛նց էի ատում երկուսին էլ: Մտքիս դրել էի, որ մի օր անպայման իրանցից կբարձրանամ ու վերևից նայելով, մի լա՛վ կխնդամ վրեքները:
Միակ մխիթարանքս դեդին էր՝ միշտ բարի, հասնող, օգնող, ներողամիտ դեդին ու իրա երգերը: Էդ հի՜ն երգերը: Մեկ−մեկ՝ երբ մոտերքը ոչ մարդ էր լինում, ոչ էլ անելու գործ էի ունենում՝ նստում, միասին երգում էինք: Մի անգամ էլ՝ ամանները լվալուց հետո մեն−մենակ նստել էի խոհանոցում, քթի տակ, կամաց դնդնում էի ամենասիրածս երգը: Հենց դուռը բացվեց՝ ձենս կտրեցի: Փառք Աստծո դեդին էր: Բարի ժպիտը դեմքին ներս մտավ՝ մոտեցավ ու շոյեց գլուխս:
−	Դու էլ մեր պես մի օր քուն էլ կունենաս, տուն էլ Վասո ջան:
***
Արդեն ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ էր  «դուքանի աշկերտ» էի: Գործս լավ էի անում: Աղեն սկսեց ինձ ավելի ծանրաբեռնել ու շահագործել: Ինքը ցույց չէր տալիս, բայց լավ երևում էր, որ չի ուզում զրկվի իրա «աջ ձեռքից»: Մի օր էլ ինձ գիշերվա պահակ կարգեց: Հա ի՞նչ, փողին մուննաթ: Կամաց−կամաց հարմարվեցի՝ «ծառայի կարգն էդ ա»: Մի օր էլ սկսեցի մյուս «աշկերտ» ընկերներիս գլխին էլ օյիններ խաղալ, կատակներ անել, բաներ պատմել, ոնց դպրոցում էի անում: Ժամանակս ուրախ էր անցնում: 
Մի անգամ գազազը մտավ խանութ, նայեց շուրջ բոլորը ու սկսեց փնթփնթալ աչքին ընկնող ամեն մի մանրուքի վրա, ոնց որ հատուկ փոշու հատիկ ման գար, որ վրեքս խոսար: Նայում էինք ու ուզում էինք հասկանայինք ի՞նչ ա եղել: Քիչ անց իրա ընկերը՝ դիմացի խանութի տերը եկավ, նարդին թևի տակն առած: Մեկ խաղում էին, մեկ խոսում դեսից−դենից, պատմում: Դու մի ասա էս երեք ամիս ա, ինչ տերս թազա տան ծառա ա վարձել: Ձրի է՜, հինգ տարին ձրի պիտի աշխատացնի: Ավելի լավ էր չիմանայի՝ ապուշ էի կտրել:: Եթե մինչև էդ չէի ուզում հավատալ, որ փողը փոխել ա խազեինին՝ հիմա պարզ երևում էր, որ գռփահրեշ ա դառել: Սկսեցի ավելի անհամբեր սպասել էն օրվան, որ դուրս գամ ծառայությունից ու աղային դարձնեմ արա: Բայց մենակ իրա տեսքից ու հայացքից՝ մարմնովս դող էր անցնում, մտածում էի «երևի ավելի լավ ա գործ չունենամ հետը՝ կաշիս կքերթի»: 
Պատմում էր, որ համ աղջիկ պարոնն ա էլի բաց արել բողոքի գիրքը՝ համ էլ ինքը գոհ չէր էդ տղուց: Գիքորն էլ էր էն տարիքին, որին ես էի ծառայությունս սկսելուց ու էլի նույն գործերն էր անում: Լսում էի ու ծիծաղս հազիվ էի զսպում էդ երեխու միամտության վրա, մի կողմից էլ իմ վրա: Հիշում էի, որ ես էլ էի առաջին օրերին էդպիսինը՝ շփոթվում էի ու վախենում: Էնպե՜ս էի ուզում տեսնեի էդ մոծակին, իրա գլխին ավելի ուրախ խաղեր կխաղայի: «Լավ, բալքի մի քանի բան էլ սովորացնեմ, մեղք ա»: Խազեինի ընկերը մի պահ ինձ նայեց, ու մեկ էլ հանկարծակի տեղից վեր թռավ։
−	Գիտե՞ս ինչ արա Արտեմ։ Արի ասեմ։
Դուրս եկան խանութից։ Իրիկունը աղեն ասեց, որ մյուս օրը ավելի շատ տանն եմ պետք լինելու: Իսկույն գլխի ընկա թե ինչի համար: 
Էդ ի՜նչ նիհար, ի՜նչ խեղճ երեխա էր: Հենց տեսա՝ մեղքս եկավ, բայց ավելի շուտ ծիծաղս չզսպեցի: Ինքն էլ ինձ էր նայում միամիտ−միամիտ ու խնդում ինքն էլ չգիտեր ինչի վրա: 
−	Ի՞նչ եք ատամներդ բացել: Ձեզ դրա համար ե՞նք ծառա պահում,− հանկարծ լսեցի ետևից շատ ծանոթ կանացի ձայնը: Զգաստացա, շուռ եկա ու գլուխ տվեցի:
−	Բարի օր խանում:
Խանումը ֆշշացրեց ու քիթը տնկած գնաց սենյակից: Գործի անցանք: Բացատրում էի, սովորացնում, ինքն էլ լուռ ու մունջ, գլուխը կախ, փորձում էր, ուզում էր ամեն ինչ բառացի հենց իմ ասած ձևով աներ, բայց համ ավելի վատ էր դառնում, համ ավելի էր ծիծաղս գալիս՝ չնայած արածս գործերը ջուրն էր թափում:  Իսկ հենց տեսնում էի չի լսում, մի հատ թեթև թմփացնում էի գլխին, կամ գլխարկը աչքերին քաշում: Մի անգամ էլ լուրջ ջղայինացա վրեն:
−	Դու մի բան անում ե՞ս էս տանը: Ուշք ու միտքդ որտե՞ղ ա:
Էս վերջի բառերը որ լսեց, մի քանի վայրկյան աչքերը փայլեցին: Առաջին անգամ իրան ոգևորված տեսա: Մեկ էլ որ չվազեց պատուհանի մոտ ու դուրս նայեց: Հեռվում երևում էին բարձր, կանաչ սարերը: Չգիտեի ինչ անեի, մեկ ուզում էի քաղցր խոսայի հետը, մեկ էլ գործը մնում էր գործ: Հենց մոտեցա, սենյակի դուռը բացվեց՝ երկուսս էլ վախեցած շուռ եկանք: Դեդին էր: Վաղուց չէի տեսել, իսկույն վազեցի գիրկը: Էս տղեն դրանից սրտապնդվեց՝ ինքն էլ գրկեց: 
***
Մեր դիմացի խանութի գիշերային պահակն իմ տարիքի էր: Իրա հետ էլ էի սկսել ընկերություն անել, ոնց որ մեր խանութի տղերքի։ Մեկ-մեկ գալիս հետաքրքրվում էր գործերովս։ Հենց իմացավ Գիքորի մասին՝ ծոր տվեց;
−	Պահոոո՜։ Այ տղա զգույշ կաց։ Հըլը խակ ա, բայց մեկ էլ տեսար մի օր գործիդ խփեց՝ եկավ տեղդ գրավեց։ 
−	Ի՞նչ ես է՜ ասում Վաղո։ Ինչքան ինքը մեծանա ու աճի, էդքան էլ ես օրերով գործս կլավացնեմ։
−	Հա՜, էդ լավ ես ասում։ Այ որ իմանաս ես ինչ եմ արել խազեինիս ծառայի գլխին։ Խազեինը, որ տարավ «դասատուություն անելու», սկսեցի սխալ բաներ սովորացնել, որ ամեն ինչ թարս անի։ Ինքն էլ ինձ մեկ-մեկ ընե՜նց շշմած էր նայում, մի անգամ էլ, որ չհարցրեց «բայց հաստա՞տ ձևը էսպես ա» Ախր ո՞նց չկատաղեմ՝ հո՜ չգոռացի, «տո լածիրակ, դու լավ գիտե՞ս, թե՞ ես։ Ինձ էստեղ են բերում, որ ես քեզ սովորացնեմ»։
Ես աչքերս չռած նայում էի Վաղոյին, ինքը չէր էլ նկատում՝ ոգևորված պատմում էր;
−	Ուրեմն խազեինը, որ բարկացավ վրեն, էդ լակոտը խաբար տվեց, որ ես եմ սովորացրել, բայց դե իրան ո՞վ ա հավատում։ Խազեինը սկզբից եկավ ջղայինացավ վրես, հազիվ համոզեցի, որ էդ տղեն էր սխալը անում, ես իրան ուզում էի ճիշտը սովորացնել, ասում եմ «խազեին ջան ինչի՞ պիտի իրան եսիմ ինչեր սովորացնեի, ինչի՞ս ա պետք»։ Մյուս օրը խազեինը դրան արդեն դուրս էր հանել տնից; Հի-հի-հի։ Դու՞ ինչի ես ինձ տենց նայում, ի՞նչ ա եղել։
−	Դու՜րս էստեղից,- գոռացի վրեն։- Դու՜րս։ Էլ աչքիս չերևաս։
Բայց Վաղոյի առաջին ասածները ինձ իսկականից վախացրել էին։ «Բա որ իսկականի՞ց գործիս խփի», մտածում էի։ Համարյա ամեն օր հարցնում էի խազեինին ո՞նց ա, ո՞նց են գործերը; Դժգոհ թափ էր տալիս ձեռը։
−	Խելքս չի կտրում, թե մի օր դրանից մարդ դուրս կգա։   
Խազեինը որ տեսավ հարցնում՝ հետաքրքրվում եմ, սկսեց շաբաթը երկու անգամ տանել իրանց տուն։ Բայց ամեն անգամ իրան տեսնլուց մտածում էի «ո՞նց պիտի է՜ գործիս խփի»: Էնպես էր նայում ինձ ու ժպտում, ոնց որ միակ մոտիկ ընկերը լինեի։ Ինչքան էլ գլխարկը աչքերին էի քաշում, քթի տակ բռնոթի էի բռնում չէր նեղանում, բան չէր ասում։ Արդեն ուզում էի, որ իրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ լավ լինի, որ աճի տղեն: Ու հենց ժամանակը գար՝ ծառայությունս պրծներ, իրան էլ անպայման հետս կվերցնեի, միասին գործ կանեինք: Ահագին ուրախացել էի, երբ որ իրան էլ բերեցին դուքան, աշկերտ դրեցին՝ ավելի շատ աչքիս առաջ կլիներ: Ձեռքը իստակ էր, գործին կամաց−կամաց վարժվում, ինքն էլ մաքու՜ր−մաքուր, անկեղծ ու ազնիվ տղա էր: Բայց մեկ−մեկ էդ անկեղծությունը գլխին փորձանք էր բերում: Միամիտը միշտ մի բան անում/ասում էր, նոր էր մտածում: Ու էլի առաջվա նման շեղվում էր գործից, մեկ−մեկ ուշացնում էր ապրանքը, կամ մեր հացը: Սաղ խնդմնդում էին ձախորդությունների վրա, դրան գումարած խազեինն էր անընդհատ քոթակում, պատժում էր, ինձ էլ ասում էր որ հաց չտամ: Թաքուն էի տալիս:
Քանի ամիս էր արդեն դուքանում էր աշխատում: Լավ ընկերացել էինք: Տղերքը վրես զարմանում էին, որ հերիք չի արդեն Գիքորի գլխին խաղեր չեմ խաղում իրանց էլ չեմ       թողնում: 
−	Ո՞ր մեկիցս ա էդքան լավը ու ինչո՞վ,− նեղանում էին ինձանից:
−	Թեկուզ հենց նրանով, որ ինքը ձեր հետ տենց բաներ չի անում: Ձեր մեղքը չի գալի՞ս, չեմ հասկանում:
                                                                  ***
Ահավոր սառնամանիք էր, բուք ու բորան: Փողոցում համարյա մարդ չկար, բայց խազեինը հրամայել էր, որ դուրսը նստի, մուշտարի կանչի: Ուզում էի գնայի օգնեի, չթողեց աղեն:
−	Դու քո բանին կաց` էստեղ ավելի պետք ես:
Ու եղավ էն` ինչ եղավ: Ո՜նց էր դողացնում խեղճը, ո՜նց էր տանջվում անկողնում` նույնիսկ խազեինն էր փափկել: Մի տեսակ ուրախացա, որ իրան էդ վիճակում տեսա: Գլուխն առել էր ձեռների մեջ ու րոպ ե մեկ կրկնում էր
−	Էս ինչ արեցի, էս ի՜նչ արեցի: 
Հազիվ ինձ պահեցի, որ չգնամ դեմը կանգնեմ ու ասեմ «հա, հենց դու ես մեղավոր»: Խանումի հեչ պետքն էլ չէր Գիքորի վիճակը, բայց խազեինից հեռու էր մնում` վախում էր աչքին երևալ: Առաջին անգամ էի տեսնում, որ իրա վրա բազազ Արտեմը իր կնոջ վրա էլ կատաղած լիներ: Գիքորին դեդին էր խնամում, ես չէի կարում մտնել մոտը, իրան էդպես տեսնել՝ չէի դիմանա: Սենյակում նստած նայում էի բազազ Արտեմին ու մտքումս անընդհատ կրկնում: «Եթե չապրեց, թքելու եմ ամեն ինչի վրա, կիսատ եմ թողելու ծառայությունս, գնամ: Չեմ ուզում քո նման դառնամ»: Մեկ էլ հանկարծ գազազ Արտեմը տեղից վեր թռավ ու ձեռքը սեղանին խփելով գոռաց: 
−	Եթե երեխեն չապրի՝ իմացած եղի, բաժանվելու եմ:
Էդպես էլ արեցինք…

----------

Cassiopeia (07.07.2017), Sambitbaba (12.07.2017), Smokie (12.07.2017), Աթեիստ (07.07.2017), Գաղթական (08.07.2017), Մուշու (08.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ստացված երկու ստեղծագործությունների համար բացվում է քվեարկություն, որը կտևի 5 օր:
Քվեարկելուց բացի, կարծիք էլ թողեք:

Երկրորդ պատմվածքի վերնագրում տառասխալ չի, այլ բառախաղ:

----------


## ivy

Ասում էիք` մարդիկ գրել են, դիր։
Դե դրել եմ, ասեք ։)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սպասի կարդանք հըլը ։)

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## boooooooom

Երկուսն էլ չէր կարդացվում:Առաջինը գոնե կարճ էր, երկրերդն ինձ ստիպելով եմ կարդացել: Լավ կլիներ, որ գրված չլիներ, թե որ գործի ռիմեյքն է ու պատմության մեջ էլ մի քիչ դժվար լիներ գուշակելը: Տենց երևի ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ:

----------

Smokie (07.07.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Երկրորդը ավելի հավանեցի։ Սուտլիկ որսկանի հեքիաթը չեմ սիրում, երևի դրանից ա։ 
Բայց մեկ ա, ավելին կուզեի  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարդացի, Գոքորը վատը չէր։ Հասնեմ կոմպին դրան ձեն կտամ, բայց Գիքոր էնքան շուտ եմ կարդացել (կամ նայել), որ կերպարների խասյաթը հիմա չեմ հիշում։ Ամեն դեպքում Բազազին ավելի չոր եմ պատկերացրել ու էս մի Բազազի հետ չբռնեց։

Սուտլիկ որսկանի դեպքում օրիգինալում կերպար ընդհանրապես չկա, մնում ա սյուժեն, որը շատ էր անկապ, не зацепило.

Շարադրանքը երկուսինն էլ լավն էր։ Հեշտ կարդացվեց, բայց հետաքրքիր կլներ, որ ոճը խիստ տարբեր լիներ օրիգինալից։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես սպասում էի, որ Նատոյի տեսանկյունից կլինի «Գիքորին» այլ հայացքը, բայց հեղինակի ընտրածն ավելի դուրս եկավ հենց անսպասելիության հաշվին։ 

Հետաքրքիր էր կարդալը, թե ինչպիսին էր իրավիճակը մինչև Գիքորի հայտնվելը։ Ինձ համար բավական համոզիչ ու ճշմարտանման էր։ Սիրում եմ կարդալ նման պատմություններ ու փորձել տեսնել եղելությունն այլ պրիզմայով։

Վերջին նախադասությունը (հատկապես բազմակետը) դուրս չեկավ, մեկ էլ լավ կլիներ՝ մեզ ծանոթ ավարտից հետո մի քիչ էլ շարունակվեր պատմությունը։

«Սուտլիկ որսկանը» դուրս չեկավ, որովհետև պատմածը համոզիչ չէր։ «Խոտ ծխելու» գաղափարը տրամաբանությանը մոտ էր ու կարող էր բացատրել էդ անհեթեթ պատմությունը, բայց իրագործումը շատ թույլ էր։

Հեռախոսով գրելը տանջանք է, գրառումս տեսադաշտում չի, չեմ կենտրոնանում։ Հուսամ՝ շատ անկապ չեմ դուրս տվել։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.07.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

գազազ չի բազազ ա, արժեր գրելուց առաջ օրիգինալները վերընթերցել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ճիշտն ասած, ես սպասում էի, որ ստեղծագործությունը պիտի ներկայացվեր  իր հայտնի բարոյախոսությանը հակառակ տեսակետից: Կամ ուղղակի կարծում էի, որ այդպես ավելի հետաքրքիր ու յուրօրինակ կլիներ:
Իսկ այստեղ երկու ստեղծագործություններն էլ ուղղակի վերապատմված են՝ մի քիչ փոփոխված կամ ավելացումներով:

Ասենք՝ Անխելք մարդը, իր տեսակետից, շատ էլ խելացի ու իմաստուն կարող է լինել , կամ Ոսկե Ձկնիկի ծերունին ոչ թե ազնիվ ու համեստ է, այլ պարզապես անբաշարի մեկը, որ սկի մի նորմալ տաշտակ իր կնոջ համար չի կարողանում ապահովի, կամ Մոխոտիկն, ասենք, ոչ այնքան պարկեշտ ու բարձր արժանիքներով աղջիկ է, այլ լավ էլ սնոբ ու շահախնդիր, մենակ թե հնարավորություն տրվի  :Jpit:  
Թու՛, սաղ մտքերս, որ չհասցրի իրագործել, մատնեցի…  :Joker: 

Կոնկրետ ներկայացված ստեղծագործությունների մասին. քվեարկել եմ Գիքորի օգտին, քանի որ ներվով էր գրված՝ որոշ չափով, ու շարադրանքն էլ վատ չէր, թեև տեղ-տեղ երկարացրած էր:

Ամեն դեպքում, անսպասելիություն չկար...

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Որսկանի խոստովանությունը»* («Սուտլիկ Որսկանը»)
Բավական լավ էր շարադրված՝ համ գրագետ, համ էլ կոլորիտով՝ Լոռվա բարբառն ու համուհոտն էլ պահպանած։ Բայց ախր «Սուտլիկ Որսկանն», ըստ իս, էն ստեղծագործությունը չի, էլի, որ հնարավոր է ուրիշի տեսանկյունից պատմել։ Հա, բնագրի անանուն ես–ի փոխարեն, պարզվեց՝ Չատին էր պատմում, բայց նրա պատմածն ինչո՞վ էր «ուրիշ հայացք», ինչո՞վ էր տարբերվում մեր իմացած հայացքից։ Ընդամենը պատմությունը վերապատմված էր՝ ինչ–որ փոփոխություններով։ Ինչպես Նաիրուհին նկատեց, նման ցնդած պատմությունը «խոտ ծխելու» արգասիք ներկայացնելու գաղափարը բավական հաջող էր, բայց դա ընդամենը հետաքրքիր լրացում էր, ոչ թե այլ հայացք, այլ տեսակետ։ Ու էդ առումով կարելի է համարել, որ ստեղծագործությունը, փաստորեն, էնքան էլ չի բավարարում մրցույթի պահանջին. ուրիշ հայացք չտեսանք։ Բայց, էլի եմ ասում, շարադրանքն իրոք շատ լավն էր ու մշակված։ Համոզված եմ՝ սրա հեղինակը ուրիշ ստեղծագործություն ընտրելու դեպքում կարող էր շատ հաջող տարբերակ գրել։ Ափսոս, որ էս՝ առանձնապես լայն հնարավորություններ չընձեռող անկապ պատմությունն է ընտրել։

*«Կերպարանափողություն»* («Գիքորը»)
Թույլ էր ահագին։ Ճիշտ է, ուրիշի հայացքով էր, բայց բնագիրն իմանալով՝ կարծում եմ՝ բնական է, որ մարդ ակնկալում է բնագրի տեսանկյունից ավելի կտրուկ տարբերվող տեսանկյունից գրված գործ կարդալ, իսկ էս դեպքում պատմողն էլի առանձնապես նոր բաներ չներկայացրեց, ընդհանուր պատմությունն առանձնապես նոր տեսանկյունից չտեսանք կարծես։ Համենայնդեպս, ես շատ ավելին էի սպասում։ Չգիտեմ, նման դեպքերում ուզում ես էնպիսի տեսակետից պատմված տեսնել, որ ամբողջ եղելությունը, կերպարներին լրիվ այլ լույսի տակ տեսնես, վերագնահատես։ Իսկ էստեղ դա գրեթե չկար, եղածն էլ շատ քիչ էր։ Պատմությունն էլ մի քիչ շատ էր ձգձգված, ճիշտն ասած՝ դեռ կեսերին չհասած՝ արդեն զոռով եմ կարդացել, մի քիչ ձանձրացնում էր, թեև ընդհանուր առմամբ վատ չէր գրված՝ տեղ–տեղ հանդիպող լեզվական անհարթությունները չհաշված։ Շարադրանքը մի քիչ անվարժ էր, չմշակված, զգացվում է, որ հեղինակն անփորձ ստեղծագործող է։ Բայց շարադրանքի մեջ մի տեսակ հաճելի պարզություն կար, որի շնորհիվ լեզվական անհարթություններն ու ընդհանուր ձգձգվածությունը մի տեսակ չէին ներվայնացնում։ Ամեն դեպքում էս տարբերակը կարծես ավելի շատ էր համապատասխանում մրցույթի պահանջին։ 

Մի քիչ բարդ է ընտրելը։ Դեռ կմտածեմ, թե որ տարբերակին տամ ձայնս։

----------


## Գաղթական

Մերսի հեղինակներին:
վատը չէին:
իհարկե՝ ավելիին էի սպասում, բայց հուսանք, որ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի լավ կստացվի:

համաձայն եմ, որ Գիքորը մի քիչ ձգձգված էր, բայց այն մի քիչ ավելի շատ ասելիք ուներ ու նրա վրա ավելի երկար էին աշխատել:

+ 1 Գիքոր


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (11.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

Վաղն ամփոփում ենք արդյունքները. էլ ո՞վ ինչ ունի ասելու, գրեք ։)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կասեմ, որ եթե ինչ որ մեկը սրանցից ոգևորված ինչ որ բան գրել ա, լավ կանի, դնի, կարդանք։
Մյուսների սխալների վրա սովորած կլնի  :Smile:

----------

ivy (11.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Որսկանի խոստովանությունը - Դեղին մուկիկ*

*Կերպարանափողություն - Smokie*

 :Kiss:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.07.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.07.2017), Sambitbaba (12.07.2017), Smokie (11.07.2017), Tiger29 (11.07.2017), Աթեիստ (11.07.2017), Արէա (11.07.2017), Գաղթական (11.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (11.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (11.07.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, Սմոքի՞ն էր երկրորդը  :Jpit: ։ Ախր պիտի հասկացած լինեի, է.



> Բայց շարադրանքի մեջ մի տեսակ հաճելի պարզություն կար...


Մանրամասնելն էլ որ ավելացնենք, լրիվ Սմոքին ա, էլի  :Jpit: ։ Շնորհավոր, Սմոքի ջան  :Smile: ։

Դեղին Մուկիկ, դու էլ ապրես, իսկապես շատ լավ ես շարադրում։ Հուսով եմ՝ քո ուրիշ գործեր էլ կկարդանք հետագայում  :Smile: ։

----------

Smokie (12.07.2017), Աթեիստ (11.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (11.07.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Շնորհակալություն մրցույթի կազմակերպման, ինչպես նաև մեր գրածները կարդալու ու մեկնաբանելու համար: Հետաքրքիր էր լսել ակումբցիների կարծիքները, որոնք անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ հետագայում: Իրոք մի քիչ շեղվել էի մրցույթի թեմատիկայից, սկզբում լրիվ այլ բան էի պատրաստվում գրել, սակայն չկարողացա լավ իրագործել մտահղացումս: Իսկ Սուտլիկ որսկանի մասին բավականին արագ ստացվեց գրել, չնայած հետո իրոք աշխատել եմ վրան (Ուլուանան ճիշտ էր նկատել): 
Մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.07.2017), Գաղթական (12.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (12.07.2017), Ուլուանա (12.07.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կներեք, որ ժամանակին կարդալ չհասցրեցի...
Բայց քվեարկելու էի երկուսի օգտին էլ՝ չնայած երկուսն էլ, ըստ իս, տրված առաջադրանքին չէին համապատասխանում: Բայց գրված էին սիրուն ու սահուն լեզվով՝ ինձ դա դուր եկավ:
Հա, համաձայն եմ, Սմոքը մի թեթև ձգձգել էր, բայց կարդալիս բոլորովին  չհոգնեցի: Մեկ էլ, Սմոք ջան, առաջին հերթին ապրես, - բայց հաստատ գուշակելու էի, որ դու ես, "էդպիսինը" բառի պատճառով. կպած չես ուզում սխալդ ուղղել... :Smile:  Ու մեկ էլ լավն էր բազազ Արտեմի "գազազ" դառնալը՝ Թումանյանը հաստատ կնախանձեր նման փոխակերպման համար: :Hands Up:  Երևում է, որ լուրջ ես մոտեցել թեմային: :Wink: 
Ապրես, Սմոք ջան: :Love: 

Մուկիկ ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն: Սիրուն լեզվով ես գրել: Մեծ ուրախությամբ քո այլ գործեր կկարդայի: Գրիր, լա՞վ: :Love: 

Այվ ջան... Whit  :Love:  всегда!

----------

Դեղին մուկիկ (12.07.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

խոսքը մեր մեջ՝ ես մեծ ախորժակով մի շեդեվր էի սպասում Հայկօյից՝ որպես մտահղացման հեղինակի ու շատ ափսոսացի, երբ իր կալիբրի բան չգտա..


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

Sambitbaba (12.07.2017), Smokie (12.07.2017), Աթեիստ (12.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (12.07.2017), Ուլուանա (12.07.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Մեղա−մեղա: :Jpit: 

Զարմացած եմ, որ չճանաչեցին, ախր դեռ մրցույթը սկսելուց առաջ հոգեպես պատրաստվել էի, որ մեծամասնությունը միաբերան իմ մականունը կտա: :Blush:  Ո՞վ ա ակումբում ամենաշատը ասել, որ փողը հաճախ փոխում ա մարդուն՝ վատն ա դարձնում: Ո՞վ ա հաճախ անդրադառնում երկրորդականին ու անտեսում կարևորը, ինչի արդյունքում անտեսեց պատմվածքի շատ աչքի ընկնող հատվածներ ու անդրադարձավ էն ամենին, ինչը պատմվածքում չկար ու ո՞վ էս ամենի արդյունքում Արդյունքում ձգձգեց պատմությունը ու գնահատականը թողեց ընթերցողներին: Պարզ չի՞ ով: :Pardon:  
Փորձեցի ինչ որ չափով պատմվածքի ձեռագիրը, պատմելու ոճը պահպանել: Գիքորի երկու ֆիլմերն էլ են գուցե օգնել ինչ−որ չափով՝ հատկապես Ամասի Մարտիրոսյանինը, որտեղ Վասոն ավելի շատ կա: 
Շինարար ջան, ես դիտավորյալ էի գազազացրել Արտեմ ձյային: :Tongue:  Սամ ջան կներես, գուցե մի անգամ արդեն ասել ես, բայց չեմ հիշում ու հիմա էլ չհասկացա սխալս: :Sad:  
Վստահ եմ, որ եթե գրվեին «Ջեկն ու լոբու ցողունը», «Ձյունե թագուհին» և առաջին «Գիքորը», ավելի լավը կլինեին ու հաջողության կհասնեին: Դե իհարկե ես էի այն օրինախախտը, որ որոշեց նույն պատմվածքը ներկայացնել: :Blush:  

Դեղին մուկիկ ջան դու էլ շատ ապրես: :Clapping:  Լավն էր բավականին: :Good: 

Համբերատար, ներողամիտ ու բարի կազմակերպիչ Այվի ջան, քեզանից էլ եմ անչափ շնորհակալ: :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.07.2017), Աթեիստ (12.07.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (12.07.2017), Ուլուանա (12.07.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կներեք, որ ժամանակին կարդալ չհասցրեցի...
> Բայց քվեարկելու էի երկուսի օգտին էլ


Չէիր կարող  :Jpit: . բազմակի ընտրությամբ չէր քվեարկությունը։ Ես էլ էի ուզում երկուսի օգտին քվեարկել, որովհետև տարբեր առումներով պլյուս–մինուսները հաշվի առնելով՝ դժվար էր որևէ մեկն առանձնացնել, բայց պարզվեց՝ չի լինի։ Դե, երկու ստեղծագործության դեպքում, կարծում եմ, բազմակին էնքան էլ ճիշտ չէր լինի։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.07.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէիր կարող . բազմակի ընտրությամբ չէր քվեարկությունը։ Ես էլ էի ուզում երկուսի օգտին քվեարկել, որովհետև տարբեր առումներով պլյուս–մինուսները հաշվի առնելով՝ դժվար էր որևէ մեկն առանձնացնել, բայց պարզվեց՝ չի լինի։ Դե, երկու ստեղծագործության դեպքում, կարծում եմ, բազմակին էնքան էլ ճիշտ չէր լինի։


Լավ հիշեցրիր... :Blush:  Էնքան ուշացրեցի, որ դա էլ էր մտքիցս թռել...

----------

